# Cohen Milstein Hausfeld & Toll Announce Class Action Lawsuit



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/001221/dc_cohen_m.html Thursday December 21, 6:13 pm Eastern TimePress ReleaseCohen Milstein Hausfeld & Toll Announce Class ActionLawsuit Against Glaxo Wellcome PLC & Glaxo WellcomeInc.WASHINGTON--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Dec. 21, 2000--On Friday, December 15, 2000, Cohen Milstein Hausfeld &Toll, Peirce Raimond & Coulter and Levin, Fishbein, Sedran & Berman filed a class action against Glaxo Wellcome,PLC and Glaxo Wellcome, Inc. in Brooke County, West Virginia on behalf of all purchasers nationwide of the drugLotronex. Lotronex (the brand name for the drug alosetron) was introduced into the United States market in February 2000. Withinsix months of the drug's launch in the United States, approximately 450,000 prescriptions had been written and filled.The suit, Gill, et al. v. Glaxo Wellcome, PLC, et al. alleges that the defendants made and marketed Lotronex as safe andeffective in the treatment of Irritable Bowel Syndrome, but failed to alert consumers to studies which called into questionthe drug's efficacy and failed to warn consumers of the risk of serious and life-threatening side effects, such as ischemiccolitis. The drug was withdrawn from the market on November 28, 2000 at the request of the Food and DrugAdministration. Cohen Milstein Hausfeld & Toll has significant experience in prosecuting plaintiffs' lawsuits involving threats to publicsafety, product defects and consumer fraud. The firm successfully represented Native Alaskans affected by the 1989Exxon Valdez oil spill. In 1996, focusing the attention of the nation on racism in corporate America, Cohen Milsteinnegotiated a historical $176 million racial bias settlement from Texaco, Inc. In Friedman v. Union Bank of Switzerland,et al., the firm represented a class of victims of the Holocaust whose assets were wrongfully retained by private Swissbanks during or after World War II, and the firm currently is representing the Republic of Poland, the Czech Republic,the Republic of Belarus, the Republic of Ukraine and the Russian Federation, on issues of slave and forced labor forboth Jewish and non-Jewish victims arising out Nazi persecution during World War II. Moreover, Mr. Hausfeld and hisfirm are playing a leadership role in representing various municipalities around the country against handgunmanufacturers and distributors to recoup the costs borne by those municipalities in addressing the consequences ofhandgun violence. Cohen Milstein also is on the Plaintiffs' Management Committee in the fen-phen diet drug litigationand participated in negotiating the $4 billion settlement with the manufacturers of the diet drugs. In addition, the firm hasrepresented and continues to represent home purchasers whose homes were clad with defective hardboard siding anddefective synthetic stucco systems. The firm has offices in Washington, D.C., and Seattle and is active in major litigationpending in federal and state courts throughout the nation. Contact: Cohen Milstein Hausfeld & Toll, PLLC Alexander E. Barnett, 202/408-4600


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HmmmDavid Meets Goliath. They should televise this fight...MNL


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

does anyone know if this is why lotronex was withdrawn? Is this why glaxo pulled the plug on their site?tom


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2001)

May the above mentioned lawyers suffer eternal agony. May they suffer from boils, pestilence and pain. My wife, with IBS-D, recieved complete relief from the use of Lotronex and is suffering greatly do to its withdrawal. Our litigious society, and those rats that call themselves lawyers, have once again jeopardize the health of the many for the greed of the few. Sue the dozen doctors that wrote the scripts to the wrong people, sue the dozen other doctors that didn't follow-up with their patients, but don't put tens of thousands, hundreds of thousands of people back in the house for the sake of greed. The drug works. It is effective. It should be administered carefully. Stupid people do stupid things. People that suffer do stupid things. The drug should be back on the market. May the rats starting this suit suffer the fires of Hades.


----------

